

Ask HN: Possible to hire as W2 but w/ 90 day probation? - throwaway9989

Wondering if it's possible here in CA to hire someone as a W2 but put the employee on a 90 day probationary period where the company is not responsible for unemployment if we have to let the person go.<p>Note: I'm a regular HN contributor; using a throwaway ID just to remain anonymous. Thanks!
======
throwaway9989
Also BTW, we've done it in the past as "hire as 1099 on a project basis then
convert to W2" but we want to start this person as a W2 in this case.

------
Serene
Yes, it is. Most employers in California have probationary periods for new
employees.

